# Entwicklungsumgebung (bzw. loker Server) mit Ubuntu erstellen



## ricounltd (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe da mal einige Fragen zum Thema "_Server unter Ubuntu_". In letzter Zeit versuche ich unter Ubuntu eine Entwicklungsumgebung einzurichten. "_Lampp/Xampp_" habe ich schon installiert und konfiguriert. Meine Probleme liegen jetzt bei einer SSL-Verbingung, den virtuellen Hosts und dem FTP-Server... aber eines nach dem anderen 

Aktuell beschäftige ich mich mit den *FTP-Usern*. Meine kompletten Websites lege ich im Verzeichnis "_home/_" ab. 

Beispiel:
Das Verzeichnis für den User "_user01_" ist jetzt unter:
"_home/web01_" zu erreichen.

Der o.g. User soll jetzt Zugriff auf dieses Verzeichnis erhalten, d.h. er soll Dateien erstellen, umbenennen und löschen können, sowie per CHMOD die Berechtigung der Ordner und Dateien ändern können.

Ich hab irgendwo gelesen ich muss eine Benutzergruppe erstellen und die neuen Benutzer dieser Gruppe zuweisen, jedoch habe ich keine Ahnung was ich in die Konsole eingeben muss, damit das funktioniert.

Im Moment habe ich auf dem Ubuntu-System eine Benutzer (abgesehen vom "_root_"), mit dem ich mich auch über den FTP-Clienten einlogge, aber das ist angeblich falsch. Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen?

Danke schonmal für eure tolle Unterstüzung!


----------



## merzi86 (12. Dezember 2011)

Eine Extra  Gruppe musst du nicht für jeden User anlegen.
Eher würde ich dir Empfehlen den User zu der Gruppe des Apache-Server zu zuweisen.
Diese dürfte www-data sein.

Du kannst aber mit dem Befehl adduser einen User direkt ein Heimatverzeichnis und einer Gruppe zuweisen.

```
adduser --home /home/web01 --ingroup www-data user01
```

Dieser Befehl besitzt noch weitere Parameter. Diese kann man wie bei fast allen Befehlen in der Man-Page nachlesen.


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (25. Dezember 2011)

Hi get3k,

immer noch Probleme mit VirtualHosts?


```
NameVirtualHost *:80

<VirtualHost *:80>
	ServerName mysite.com
	DocumentRoot /pfad/zu/deinem/projekt
</VirtualHost>
```
in */opt/lampp/etc/httpd.conf*

und


```
127.0.0.1    mysite.com
```
in */etc/hosts*

sollten helfen!

Gruß


----------

